# Battery sizes, popular size batteries



## grandeson (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey guys, looking to order some energizers online cause its getting to expense to buy them individually at the store. Thinking the kits have too many batteries that will probably lose their freshness before I use them. SO I'm looking ofr some suggestions on what battery sizes you seem to be the most common, so I can order a few of the popular sizes. This is very helpful guys and I am grateful for tyour time, thanks, GRandeson


----------



## SteveDodds (Sep 8, 2008)

I asked this question a little while ago and never got a response. What I ended up doing is buying one battery off of the bay every time I need one. Sure it means a little wait to get one but at least you don't have $150 worth of battery sitting around getting old.


----------



## jkamboj (Jan 27, 2009)

The most popular battery for today's quartz watches is SR 626SW also known as 377. The line two of popularity is SR 621SW or 363 and SR 920SW or 371. The third line is SR 521SW or 379 (mostly ladies watches having Japanese movements). Rest, there is a long list more than 60 batteries. The Timex and other digital watches use 3.0 volt battery, most popular among these is 2032.
I am attaching a file which describes the battery size and volts etc.
I hope it helps

Jaswant Kamboj


----------



## jkamboj (Jan 27, 2009)

I am sorry, SR 621SW is 364 not 363 as I mentioned. 

Jaswant Kamboj


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

SR927W batteries fit all of my quartz watches (Japan mvt).


----------



## DoctorC (Jan 28, 2009)

If you are looking at buying a small bulk of batteries and you live in the states, definitely check Ofrei. They have 6 packs that sell cheaper that any I've found.


----------



## grandeson (Jun 27, 2008)

thanks guys, much appreciated.


----------



## TimeTrials (Nov 26, 2013)

An old thread but very useful to me.

Thanks


----------



## dacattoo (Jan 9, 2011)

DoctorC said:


> If you are looking at buying a small bulk of batteries and you live in the states, definitely check Ofrei. They have 6 packs that sell cheaper that any I've found.


Did you mean Borels?


----------

